# Bremsschuhe für 20 Zoll



## carsten70 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich brauche neue Bremsschuhe für ein 20" MTB, V-Brake Alhonga, Schraubsockel.
Gibt es spezielle für 20"? Die 70mm langen könnten nicht mit dem Radius der Felge passen?
Verbaut sind 55-60mm lange Alhonga-Schuhe.
Die Felge ist Alu unbehandelt.

Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## trifi70 (21. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt kürzere so wie sie auch früher an Cantileverbremsen üblich waren. Man muss halt schauen, dass die Befestigungsart dieselbe ist wie bei den abgenutzten.

Falls man auf Cartridge-System umsteigen wollte, könnte man je nach vorhandener Aufnahme an den Bremsarmen auch die Verwendung von Rennrad-Cartridge mit passenden Belägen in Betracht ziehen. Die sind immer kurz genug auch für kleine Radien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (21. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt, u.a. von Koolstop, speziell für BMX, also 20"-Felgen, V-Brakeschuhe, sind allerdings nicht Cartridge, passen aber bestens, weil sie an den geringeren Radius angepaßt sind. Ich hatte mir die schon als Ersatz besorgt, dann jedoch die ganze Bremse gewechselt, die schon für BMX vorgesehen war.

Oliver


----------

